# Video driver init failure...



## fresvik (May 26, 2015)

Hi,
I have a lenovo laptop, not very old, that keeps on shutting down and saying it has video driver init failure. I also end up at a Boot meny where I basically cant choose exit and have to press the shut down button down untill it goes into black. I hope this sounds familiar to somebody who can help, I tried searching for it on the forum but nothing came up. The computer is slow. It was a windows 7, but since it was going so slow I upgraded it to windows 10. Did not help at all.

Im sorry, it was a windows 8.


----------



## bobs-here (Mar 12, 2016)

overheating sounds likely. overheating will abruptly shutdown which is natural, to prevent damage. one possible cause of your overheating is fluff or the heat sink on your CPU is clogged with dust, which builds up overtime and decreases heat dissipation efficiency. 

cleaning heat vents of fluff and dust or around the innards may help. use a small artists brush and precaution of earthing yourself, while in contact with small components, if opening the machine.


----------



## keltic1der (Feb 11, 2016)

Can you post the Make, Model, and service tag number?

Have you tried booting the computer up into safe mode with networking and see if the issue continues?

Do you remember if you installed any new software prior to this concern starting?

It is possible it could be an overheating issue, but without additional information it would be just a guess.


----------



## fresvik (May 26, 2015)

thanks for the replies, it is a lenovo ideapad s510p.
Since Im not sure what you ask for I'll write all it says..!
model name 20298
s/n WB12846861 P/N 59384909
MO:WB030922OD

I only recall getting windows 10 to try to fix the problem. It has been unused for a few months. now its only in bluescreen mode, and whatever I choose its incapable to do it. goes in a circle. 

How do I boot it into safemode? I can try that.


----------



## fresvik (May 26, 2015)

I have doubts that its caused by dust in the machine since its pretty new, like one year old, and has been standing in fairly clean places. I am very dissapointed with this machine, windows 8 was a nightmare untill I found a way to make it look like an older version.. Im tempted to get a mac next time. Why are machines built to break down after a year or two? thats what it seems like anyway


----------

